# Official Measurements



## cpawfan

This thread is just for listing or linking to Official Measurements. Any commentary on them should be in another thread.


----------



## cpawfan

DraftExpress published the Official Measurements from the Nike Hoops Summit

link

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 413pt;" bgcolor="white" border="2" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="2" width="551"><col style="width: 104pt;" width="138"> <col style="width: 29pt;" width="39"> <col style="width: 44pt;" width="59"> <col style="width: 23pt;" width="31"> <col style="width: 59pt;" width="79"> <col style="width: 57pt;" width="76"> <col style="width: 49pt;" width="65"> <col style="width: 48pt;" width="64"> <tbody><tr style="height: 25.5pt;" height="34"> <td class="xl22" style="height: 25.5pt; width: 104pt;" x:str="Player Name " height="34" width="138">Player Name </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 29pt;" width="39"> </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 44pt;" x:str="Country " width="59">Country </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 23pt;" width="31"> </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 59pt;" width="79">Height 
(w/ Shoes)</td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 57pt;" x:str="Standing Reach " width="76">Standing Reach </td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 49pt;" width="65">Wingspan</td> <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Weight (Pounds)</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Jerryd Bayless " height="17">Jerryd Bayless </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 3 1/2 ">6' 3 1/2 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="8'4 ">8'4 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'3</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Michael Beasley " height="17">Michael Beasley </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 9 ">6' 9 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="9'1 ">9'1 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">7'0</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Johnny Flynn " height="17">Johnny Flynn </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 0 ">6' 0 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'11 ">7'11 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'2 1/2</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Donte Greene " height="17">Donte Greene </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 10 ">6' 10 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="9'1 ">9'1 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'10</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="O.J. Mayo " height="17">O.J. Mayo </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 5 ">6' 5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="8'4 ">8'4 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'6</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Patrick Patterson " height="17">Patrick Patterson </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 8 1/2 ">6' 8 1/2 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="9'2 ">9'2 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">7'2</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Derrick Rose " height="17">Derrick Rose </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 3 1/2 ">6' 3 1/2 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="8'3 ">8'3 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'7</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Kyle Singler " height="17">Kyle Singler </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 9 ">6' 9 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="9'0 ">9'0 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'10</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Nolan Smith " height="17">Nolan Smith </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">USA</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6' 3 ">6' 3 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="8'4 ">8'4 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'6</td> <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">N/A</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Aleksandar Ugrinoski " height="17">Aleksandar Ugrinoski </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Croatia ">Croatia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'2.75</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">7'11.5</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'6 ">6'6 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">179.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" height="17">Petteri Koponen</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Finland ">Finland </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'3.75 ">6'3.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'1</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'5.5 ">6'5.5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">194</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Nicolas Batum " height="17">Nicolas Batum </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="France ">France </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'7.75 ">6'7.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'8.75</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'0.75 ">7'0.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">214.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Nihad Dedovic " height="17">Nihad Dedovic </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Bosnia ">Bosnia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'5.75 ">6'5.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'2.25</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'7.75 ">6'7.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">198</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Omri Casspi " height="17">Omri Casspi </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Israel ">Israel </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'7 ">6'7 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'6.5</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'9.75 ">6'9.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">206.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Solomon Alabi " height="17">Solomon Alabi </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Nigeria ">Nigeria </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'10.75 ">6'10.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">9'1</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'5.25 ">7'5.25 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">234</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Nemanja Aleksandrov " height="17">Nemanja Aleksandrov </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Serbia ">Serbia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'10.5 ">6'10.5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'10</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'11.5 ">6'11.5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">229.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Emir Predeldzic " height="17">Emir Predeldzic </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Slovenia ">Slovenia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">6'8</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'7</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'8.75 ">6'8.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">199.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Giorgi Shermadini " height="17">Giorgi Shermadini </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Georgia ">Georgia </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="6'11.5 ">6'11.5 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">8'10.75</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'1.75 ">7'1.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">249.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; height: 12.75pt;" x:str="Alexis Ajinca " height="17">Alexis Ajinca </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="France ">France </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;"></td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'0.75 ">7'0.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">9'4</td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="7'8.75 ">7'8.75 </td> <td class="xl23" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="" align="right">207.2</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## cpawfan

DE's published lists from the 2006 NBA Pre-Draft Camp. 

Athletic Testing/Combine Results

Heights, Weights, Wingspans and Standing Reaches

These lists contain some players that pulled out of the 2006 Draft and are in the 2007 Draft


----------



## cpawfan

An old thread in this forum that contains a list of measurements from 2002-2005

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...compiled-draft-combine-stats-2002-2005-a.html


----------



## Priest

^^^^^nice


----------



## NetIncome

So the Nets drafted the guy with the worst vertical leap in the 2006 draft...cool.


----------



## cpawfan

2005 measurements

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/174294-official-pre-draft-camp-measurements.html

and some comments from Chad Ford on the 2005 measurements

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/173689-chicago-pre-draft-camp-measurements.html

From the Bulls website - a pdf with the 2005 measurements
http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/predraftvitals_05.pdf

Some of the combine test results from 2005
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/175094-merged-chicago-combine-results.html


----------



## bballlife

How accurate are these measurements? Bayless and Mayo with the same standing reach?


----------



## Woody Paige

also Nolan Smith 

but don't all the guys around 6-3 to 6-5 have around a standing reach close to 8'4?


----------



## Nimreitz

NetIncome said:


> So the Nets drafted the guy with the worst vertical leap in the 2006 draft...cool.


Well now you either know why Marcus fell, or Boone was considered a reach. I don't know who you're referring to, but I'd believe either. Not a big fan of the Nets' first rounders last year. Wasn't a fan of the 2005 guy either.


----------



## Reep

Nothing official posted yet, but word out of Portland is that Oden is just under 7' without shoes, 7' with shoes.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

well there is one person whose listed height is correct


----------



## Reep

Update from Chad Ford on Oden



> 6'11.5" w/o shoes
> 7'1" w/shoes
> 7'5" wingspan


Wow.


----------



## alex

Chad Ford released the heights and weights on Insider of espn.com. Could someone that doesn't subscribe to Hype Ford copy and past the measurements? Thanks!


----------



## rebelsun

I subscribe to Insider but didn't find any page with all of the measurements. The latest from Ford was an overview of the last day of camp and one measurement - supposedly Horford's 6'9 in socks, 6'10 in shoes, and has a 7'3 wingspan.


----------



## lw32

I love how they list players heights in socks, or without shoes. Entirely useless to list both with and without shoes. The only thing it proves is that shoe soles vary in size. Why not take measurements without shoes and then add 1.5'' to everyones measurements to adjust for shoes. Makes it way more universal. I remember a few years ago you had some shoes at 1.5'' and some at 2.5''. I wouldn't be surprised to see the smaller guys stuffing cardboard in their shoes to boost their heights.


----------



## rebelsun

Excuse the format, just wanted to get all the numbers here:

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT MEASUREMENTS
PLAYER HEIGHT(w/o shoes) HEIGHT (w/shoes) WEIGHT WINGSPAN STANDING REACH
Corey Brewer 6-6¾ 6-7¾ 185 6-8¾ 8-7
Mike Conley 5-11¾ 6-0¾ 175 6-5¾ 7-10½
Daequan Cook 6-3¾ 6-5¾ 203 6-8¼ 8-5½
Javaris Crittenton 6-3 6-4¾ 194 6-5½ 8-2
Kevin Durant 6-9 6-10¼ 215 7-4¾ 9-2
Jeff Green 6-7¾ 6-9½ 228 7-1¼ 8-7
Spencer Hawes 6-10½ 7-0¾ 244 7-0½ 9-2
Al Horford 6-8¾ 6-9¾ 244 7-0¾ 8-11
Acie Law 6-2 6-3½ 186 6-6½ 8-2
Josh McRoberts 6-8¾ 6-10 240 7-1 8-10½
Greg Oden 6-11 7-0 257 7-4¼ 9-4
Joakim Noah 6-10½ 7-0 223 7-1¾ 8-10½
Jason Smith 6-10¾ 6-11½ 233 6-10¾ 8-10
Rodney Stuckey 6-3¾ 6-4½ 207 6-7½ 8-4½
Al Thornton 6-5¾ 6-7 221 7-1 8-8
Brandan Wright 6-8¾ 6-10 200 7-3¾ 9-0
Julian Wright 6-6½ 6-8½ 211 7-2¼ 9-0
Nick Young 6-5 6-6¾ 206 7-0 8-4½
Thaddeus Young 6-5¾ 6-7½ 210 6-11½ 8-10

COMBINE RESULTS
PLAYER NO STEP VERTICAL MAX VERTICAL BENCH PRESS LANE AGILITY 3/4 COURT SPRINT
Corey Brewer 30.5 36.5 11 11.69 3.22
Mike Conley 35.5 40.5 13 11.63 3.09
Daequan Cook 30 34.5 4 11.12 3.22
Javaris Crittenton 32.5 38 11 11.6 3.32
Kevin Durant 26 33 0 12.33 3.45
Jeff Green 33.5 38 17 12.0 3.34
Spencer Hawes 26 29 9 11.88 3.51
Al Horford 31 35.5 20 12.15 3.37
Acie Law 29 34 8 11.0 3.22
Josh McRoberts 27.5 31.5 12 11.7 3.47
Greg Oden 32 34 0 11.67 3.27
Joakim Noah 32.5 37.5 12 11.79 3.47
Jason Smith 33.5 37.5 15 10.96 3.29
Rodney Stuckey 30.5 35 14 11.34 3.11
Al Thornton 35 41.5 9 11.96 3.16
Brandan Wright 30.5 35.5 2 11.48 3.36
Julian Wright 28.5 33.5 2 11.48 3.36
Nick Young 39.5 40.5 6 11.0 3.25
Thaddeus Young 34.5 37 13 11.06 3.19

Notes: Durant didn't test very well athletically at all, FWIW...Jason Smith is a fanatastic athlete at his size, but has the dreaded T-Rex arms...Nice vertical from Noah but unspectacular agility and speed scores...Brandan Wright still only 200lbs...Horford doesn't have the 7'3 wingspan Ford said he did this weekend; still tested great athletically...Stuckey measured well at just under 6'4 w/o shoes and a 6'7+ wingspan; may move him to the teens...Hawes didn't disprove his lack of athleticism at all; lol at his 2.5" shoe lift...Conley is just an exceptional overall athlete...


----------



## HB

Noah is 7 foot in shoes. Interesting


----------



## MinutemenDynasty

is there anywhere to get measurements for every player in the draft or a couple specific players not listed here?


----------



## BG7

It looks like Yi might be the only player with a higher standing reach than Oden out of the top prospects (its close very close). 

Yi's standing reach is good, he hardly jumps off the ground, but dunks with ease.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Damn Wright only 200lbs, Horford's wingspan isn't as large as it was made out to be, Conley has a 40in vert, but he's only 6'0. It's beetween horford and Wright for the Hawks, though choice, i'd probably go with Horford.

Crittenton looks more impressive than Conley IMO.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

NBA is so generous to list their heights with shoes and also to round up


----------



## HB

Where is Yi?


----------



## rainman

Mebarak said:


> It looks like Yi might be the only player with a higher standing reach than Oden out of the top prospects (its close very close).
> 
> Yi's standing reach is good, he hardly jumps off the ground, but dunks with ease.


Are Yi's numbers out there somewhere or are we going on Chad Ford's word, I like Yi but i want to see a link to some actual figures. 

Some others that caught my attention;
Durant, must not of ate his Wheaties
Oden, Freakish
Hawes, good size, slightly dissapointing on the speed and strength
Jason Smith, impressive quickness
Brandan Wright, start eating dude.


----------



## rainman

HB said:


> Where is Hawes and Yi?


Hawes is on the list, Yi wasnt there. He has a workout in LA for some teams and maybe he'll honor us with some numbers. wouldnt want to inconvienence the guy.


----------



## Reep

Here it is. The famous shoe height statistic:

*Corey	Brewer	1”*
Mike	Conley	1”
Daequan	Cook	2”
Javaris	Crittenton	1.75”
Kevin	Durant	1.25”
Jeff	Green	1.75”
*Spencer	Hawes	2.25”*
*Al	Horford	1”*
Acie	Law	1.5”
Josh	McRoberts	1.25”
*Greg	Oden	1”*
Joakim	Noah	1.5”
*Jason	Smith	0.75”
Rodney	Stuckey	0.75”*
Al	Thornton	1.25”
Brandan	Wright	1.25”
*Julian	Wright	2”*
Nick	Young	1.75”
Thaddeus	Young	1.75”

Seriously, are some of these guys stuffing? I've never seen 2-2.5" gain from shoes before. Brewer and Jason Smith need new shoe deals. 

Really I think they should just add 1.5" to their sock height. This is really bad when the two top centers have shoes that allow them to be listed 1.25" taller based on the shoe.


----------



## Reep

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Damn Wright only 200lbs, Horford's wingspan isn't as large as it was made out to be, Conley has a 40in vert, but he's only 6'0. It's beetween horford and Wright for the Hawks, though choice, i'd probably go with Horford.
> 
> Crittenton looks more impressive than Conley IMO.


I can't believe a Hawks fan would seriously consider Wright. The guy is 15 lbs lighter than Durant and can't hit a shot from beyond eight feet, with no handle. If Atlanta takes him they should revoke the franchise. Another 6'8"-6'10" tweener is not what Atlanta needs.


----------



## MemphisX

Joakim Noah is going to be real good in the NBA.


----------



## MemphisX

Another note, I find it curios that everyone is down on Noah because he can't shoot but have Brandan Wright going #3. Heck, seems like Noah is every bit as athletic. One big difference, Noah won't cheat you on effort and has a high basketball IQ.


----------



## rainman

Reep said:


> Here it is. The famous shoe height statistic:
> 
> *Corey	Brewer	1”*
> Mike	Conley	1”
> Daequan	Cook	2”
> Javaris	Crittenton	1.75”
> Kevin	Durant	1.25”
> Jeff	Green	1.75”
> *Spencer	Hawes	2.25”*
> *Al	Horford	1”*
> Acie	Law	1.5”
> Josh	McRoberts	1.25”
> *Greg	Oden	1”*
> Joakim	Noah	1.5”
> *Jason	Smith	0.75”
> Rodney	Stuckey	0.75”*
> Al	Thornton	1.25”
> Brandan	Wright	1.25”
> *Julian	Wright	2”*
> Nick	Young	1.75”
> Thaddeus	Young	1.75”
> 
> Seriously, are some of these guys stuffing? I've never seen 2-2.5" gain from shoes before. Brewer and Jason Smith need new shoe deals.
> 
> Really I think they should just add 1.5" to their sock height. This is really bad when the two top centers have shoes that allow them to be listed 1.25" taller based on the shoe.


Why not just report heights in stocking feet like every other person on the face of the earth, would that kill them?


----------



## EGarrett

Durant's wingspan is longer than Oden's. Wow.


----------



## EGarrett

rainman said:


> Why not just report heights in stocking feet like every other person on the face of the earth, would that kill them?


Actually, reporting height in shoes and rounding up is the way most people report their height. The barefoot height is usually significantly shorter then you think you are. That's why people get so traumatized when they get their height measured by the doctor's stadiometer.


----------



## HKF

I swear these measurements are fools gold. No one will be able to convince me that Jeff Green is a better athlete than Thad Young or Al Thornton. I really despise combine stuff for players who are not considered tweeners (if you're a tweener, then it's important to know how tall you are IMO). However, Green is going to be a lot like Battier in the pros. He's not as athletic as those numbers suggest IMO.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Horford is really strong.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/Orlando 2007-Complete Results.xls


here is the rest of the guys


----------



## rainman

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Horford is really strong.


Excellant numbers, might have moved him into the 3rd spot in the draft(probably wont be Atlanta), he's going one way while Brandan Wright appears to be going the opposite.


----------



## Jenness

I don't think the combine testing is too relevant, unless it's alarmingly bad. In 2003, Troy Bell and Travis Hanson were considered the best athletes according to the combine results, ahead of players like Wade and Lebron. Also, Andrew Bynum I think had a great vertical during the tests, somewhere in the high 30s and that's a crock.

Corey Brewers' wingspan surprised me. Just from looking at him and hearing Billy Packer drone on and on about his 7-foot wingspan, I thought it would be a sure thing, particularly since 7 foot wingspans on wing players aren't that rare. Lebron, Carmelo, Richard Jefferon, Josh Howard (7-2), Josh Smith, Rudy Gay (7-3), Trevor Ariza (7-2), McGrady (7-4) are some players I know that have them and others like Josh Childress, Iguodala, Martell Webster come in at 6-11. It's just surprising.


----------



## BG7

MemphisX said:


> Another note, I find it curios that everyone is down on Noah because he can't shoot but have Brandan Wright going #3. Heck, seems like Noah is every bit as athletic. One big difference, Noah won't cheat you on effort and has a high basketball IQ.


DITTO, thats why I'm happy if Bulls can get Noah. He is an instant upgrade on Wallace, and him and Tyrus can form a great defensive frontcourt for years to come.

In addition, on Brandan Wright, I had him going #9 to the Bulls on my last lotto-mock. I think he will fall there, and then Yi's agent (taken #4 by Memphis), will force a trade to Chicago, which will lead to the player swap there.


----------



## HB

NBA GMs who pick a player over his combine results should not have a job IMO


----------



## rainman

HB said:


> NBA GMs who pick a player over his combine results should not have a job IMO


Dont think you take a guy based solely on any kind of combine measurements/speed/strength numbers but it can get guys some workouts and could be a tiebreaker if 2 or 3 guys are bunched together. Certainly a Jason Smith, putting up some numbers almost the equal to Greg Oden, is going to be showing up on peoples radar real quick if he werent already.


----------



## SeaNet

Wow, some guys are really weak (the Wrights). Glad to see some love for Noah on here. I'm a big fan as well. I think he has the potential to be a game changing defensive player.


----------



## rocketeer

rainman said:


> Why not just report heights in stocking feet like every other person on the face of the earth, would that kill them?


why not just report height in shoes and nothing else? have you ever seen an nba player play in socks?



MemphisX said:


> Joakim Noah is going to be real good in the NBA.


if by "real good" you mean really good at an anderson varejao(and i like varejao) type of role then i agree. more than that though, i just don't see it.


----------



## bballlife

rainman said:


> Why not just report heights in stocking feet like every other person on the face of the earth, would that kill them?



Who knows, but in nearly every sport you will find inflated heights. It all starts at the high school level. Hockey, baseball, football, wrestling, you name it.


----------



## crazyfan

Full Measurements and Combine Results. The players area also ranked

Full Measurements and Combine Results

Suprised Julian Wright only has a 33.5 vertical


----------



## jdg

Is it because of his wrist injury that Oden doesn't have a bench press number? What is going on there?


----------



## Amareca

Wow the top prospect disappoint... 

Both Wrights are catastrophes, Brewer has short arms compared and no physical advantage to any of the other SF prospects.

Noah has very short standing reach.

The only top prospects that measued well are Conley (although short) and Horford who was soso.

Biggest surprise is Jason Smith.

And the only other high profile prospects meeting expectations are Thaddeus Young and Nick Young.


----------



## Avalanche

jeff green at over 6'9 with shoes and over 7' wingspan was a surprise, and impressive results all round really.


----------



## seifer0406

Combine results don't really tell much about players. Joey Graham a few years ago was the most athletic player. If you watched him this year, theres nothing athletic about his game at all as he is extremely stiff.


----------



## lw32

HKF said:


> I swear these measurements are fools gold. No one will be able to convince me that Jeff Green is a better athlete than Thad Young or Al Thornton. I really despise combine stuff for players who are not considered tweeners (if you're a tweener, then it's important to know how tall you are IMO). However, Green is going to be a lot like Battier in the pros. He's not as athletic as those numbers suggest IMO.


Exactly HKF. I've always been a believer that having a 40'' vertical on paper means ****. If you don't use that in your game, and aren't that athletic on the court why do I care that you have a 40'' vertical? If you're not taking the ball to the hole and flushing it down, what use are those extra few inches? Most players rarely use their full vertical on a jumper, some don't shoot at their peak and others don't find rhythm if they're trying to jump as high as possible every time they shoot.

Green doesn't use his vertical, it's nice to know it's there, somewhere, though.

Any word on why Oden didn't participate in the bench press? When TC reported it, I was thinking...****, zero reps? Oden has 100 pounds on the bar...just on body weight alone with no form he should be able to force it up a few times.


----------



## lw32

Good to see they're taking body fat percentages too. Upon realizing this, I immediately scrolled to D and preceded to look for Davis, Glen. I was somewhat upset to see he wasn't there.


----------



## rebelsun

lw32 said:


> Any word on why Oden didn't participate in the bench press? When TC reported it, I was thinking...****, zero reps? Oden has 100 pounds on the bar...just on body weight alone with no form he should be able to force it up a few times.


Wrist.


----------



## Avalanche

lw32 said:


> Good to see they're taking body fat percentages too. Upon realizing this, I immediately scrolled to D and preceded to look for Davis, Glen. I was somewhat upset to see he wasn't there.


true, i glanced for the same thing.

i think it would be a lot lower than most people expect, davis is going to be a player in this league and not the 'tractor' that most expect him to be


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Josh McRoberts with 13% bodyfat...where?

Aaron Brooks with 2.7% bodyfat...hope he never gets stranded in the wild. Thats insane.


----------



## Vermillion

Wow...attack of the point guard height extremes, most are either undersized (Conley, Green, D.James, Brooks, Singletary) or over-sized (Crittenton, Shakur). Only Law has a semi-average height, and it's borderline tall, too.


----------



## Nimreitz

None of the first rounders measured out unexpectedly. Brandan Wright was the biggest shock with his height, but that wingspan is insane, so it makes up for it. He's also a great athlete.


----------



## MLKG

I was a little surprised that Al Thornton measured under 6'6" without shoes. Not that that really hurts him. The 7'1" wingspan, 41 inch vertical, and 3.16 sprint time (only .07 off of Conley) are fairly jawdropping.


----------



## -33-

Kevin Durant couldn't put up 185 lbs. ONE TIME??? Come on man, ever visited the weight room? 

The Wright "Brothers" only put it up twice each, so not much better there. 

Al Thornton with the best vert, 41"....Conley Jr. with 40.5" is NASTY though too.

DX ranked the best scores: DJ Strawberry, Russell Carter, Dominic James, Conley Jr., and Carl Landry


----------



## rocketeer

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Kevin Durant couldn't put up 185 lbs. ONE TIME??? Come on man, ever visited the weight room?


i found that hard to believe when i read it. i assume he just didn't want to do it or something.


----------



## JoeOtter15

rocketeer said:


> i found that hard to believe when i read it. i assume he just didn't want to do it or something.


no he really cant do it


----------



## MikeDC

Here's my spreadsheet (I'll update it more when I have the chance, I'm actually at the beach this week) with combine results for the past few years so you can compare guys in this year's draft to past guys.

Have fun!


----------



## Nimreitz

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Kevin Durant couldn't put up 185 lbs. ONE TIME??? Come on man, ever visited the weight room?
> 
> The Wright "Brothers" only put it up twice each, so not much better there.
> 
> Al Thornton with the best vert, 41"....Conley Jr. with 40.5" is NASTY though too.
> 
> DX ranked the best scores: DJ Strawberry, Russell Carter, Dominic James, Conley Jr., and Carl Landry


Really long, lanky arms make it very hard to do the bench press. Al Jefferson put up something like 2, but he's definitely a powerful guy. It's not a major concern.


----------



## mysterio

Some of these players must be wearing lifts. Normal shoes don't give you 2 inches of height.


----------



## lw32

Nimreitz said:


> Really long, lanky arms make it very hard to do the bench press. Al Jefferson put up something like 2, but he's definitely a powerful guy. It's not a major concern.


Nimreitz, while I agree long arms make it harder to bench press they don't make it impossible. These guys, if they've been in the gym lifting at all, should be able to get a few more reps up. They all weight more than 185lbs. I'm always surprised at the amount some of these pro athletes can lift. I know they're not weightlifters, however 185lbs shouldn't be a struggle for them. From playing ball I do understand you don't necessarily need these muscles to succeed, I couldn't do 185lbs sets until after I stopped playing.

The biggest reason they can't lift is because they don't have the strength. The Wright's and Durant are not physically strong in the upper body, they don't have big triceps to help with the push you need on the bench press. I also understand we've got different levels of knowledge on how to lift as well. Jefferson coming out of HS probably hadn't lifted weights a whole lot, he's naturally a big guy. 2 reps is shocking for him, but I'm positive he could do far more now.

All in all, how much you can bench really doesn't do a ton for your game. Just means you probably have bigger pecs and triceps.


----------



## HKF

To me the biggest difference I see is that when guys are in college, the strength and conditioning part of it is still very underwhelming. I remember hearing the stories about how Durant was living in the weightroom, but I never believed them because how the heck could he be in the weightroom all that time, still attend practice, class and mandatory study halls during the season. 

I am sure he and Wright worked out but the truth is, college takes away how much lifting these guys can do. To me, even after that one year of college Durant, Wright, Oden, Crittenton, Thad Young and Hawes look absolutely no different. No strong, no bigger, no nothing. They look exactly as they did a year ago in HS to me, at least from a physical standpoint. 

Now, I would bet that after a full year in the NBA (starting with next year's offseason), that when you see each of these players for their 2nd NBA seasons, they will look vastly different. 

I honestly kind of feel for many of these college coaches, they knew this year was the "one and done group," because of how strong the HS class was, so they didn't bother doing much other than throwing them out there to the wolves because they knew they would jump anyway, so why have them get much stronger and such, because heck if they have a lackluster year, maybe they will stay.

Heck, if you watched the way Ohio State, North Carolina, Georgia Tech and Texas used their super frosh, do any of those kids look like they really received a lot of coaching. Heck Georgia Tech and Texas were the most egregious examples of that IMO. Thad Young would have been better off declaring out of HS (and I really believe that).


----------



## SheriffKilla

of course he would have
he was considered a top 5 pick and even ahead of Durant by some


----------



## TucsonClip

Look at LeBron James now compared to his rookie year. He was still big then, but he is LARGE now. These guys need a few years in the NBA with professional trainers on a full workout schedule. They will add some meat to their bones soon ehough.


----------



## cpawfan

Durant wasn't 215 in HS. He certainly improved his body.

Hawes lost almost 20 pounds during the season because of a virus


----------



## MikeDC

I wonder how Hawes would have measured out with another 20lbs on him? I don't mind him being 245-250 at all. As it stood, he got outjumped by Aaron Gray


----------



## rainman

MikeDC said:


> I wonder how Hawes would have measured out with another 20lbs on him? I don't mind him being 245-250 at all. As it stood, he got outjumped by Aaron Gray


Then good for Aaron Gray, Hawes had a 29 in. vertical and a 9-2 standing reach, those aren't bad numbers for a 7fter.


----------



## Aussie Baller

Thornton, Al:
Standing reach of 8'8" 
Maximum Vertical Jump at 41"
Puts him at 12'1"

That's ****ed up


----------



## E-MO_416

HKF said:


> To me the biggest difference I see is that when guys are in college, the strength and conditioning part of it is still very underwhelming. I remember hearing the stories about how Durant was living in the weightroom, but I never believed them because how the heck could he be in the weightroom all that time, still attend practice, class and mandatory study halls during the season.
> 
> I am sure he and Wright worked out but the truth is, college takes away how much lifting these guys can do. To me, even after that one year of college Durant, Wright, Oden, Crittenton, Thad Young and Hawes look absolutely no different. No strong, no bigger, no nothing. They look exactly as they did a year ago in HS to me, at least from a physical standpoint.
> 
> Now, I would bet that after a full year in the NBA (starting with next year's offseason), that when you see each of these players for their 2nd NBA seasons, they will look vastly different.
> 
> I honestly kind of feel for many of these college coaches, they knew this year was the "one and done group," because of how strong the HS class was, so they didn't bother doing much other than throwing them out there to the wolves because they knew they would jump anyway, so why have them get much stronger and such, because heck if they have a lackluster year, maybe they will stay.
> 
> Heck, if you watched the way Ohio State, North Carolina, Georgia Tech and Texas used their super frosh, do any of those kids look like they really received a lot of coaching. Heck Georgia Tech and Texas were the most egregious examples of that IMO. Thad Young would have been better off declaring out of HS (and I really believe that).


I agree with you, but.....take Thad Young off the list. Watching Young during his HS days and at the Mcd AA game he was just as skinny as Wright and Durant. Now he is much bigger and stronger than both. During his workouts at Orlando the guys at DX compared Young's new physique to Maggette. Even if he may not be as big as Maggette the fact that they compared the two tells you he got bigger. Hey, that may be the only good thing Hewitt did for Young.....


----------



## MikeDC

rainman said:


> Then good for Aaron Gray, Hawes had a 29 in. vertical and a 9-2 standing reach, those aren't bad numbers for a 7fter.


Actually, the 29 in vertical is pretty awful for a 7fter. Take a look at the measurement spreadsheet I posted. Sort big guys by their leaps. Out of all the guys for which they have measurements, most all of the guys who have turned out have a few inches on him. It is a bad number.

His wingspan is below average for guys his size too. It's also a bad number.

His reach is middle of the pack. Certainly not bad, but again, the other numbers are well below those of his peers.


----------



## MLKG

MikeDC said:


> Actually, the 29 in vertical is pretty awful for a 7fter. Take a look at the measurement spreadsheet I posted. Sort big guys by their leaps. Out of all the guys for which they have measurements, most all of the guys who have turned out have a few inches on him. It is a bad number.
> 
> His wingspan is below average for guys his size too. It's also a bad number.
> 
> His reach is middle of the pack. Certainly not bad, but again, the other numbers are well below those of his peers.


rainman is the resident spin doctor for white guys from the pacific northwest and europe


----------



## rainman

MLKG said:


> rainman is the resident spin doctor for white guys from the pacific northwest and europe


Oh really, must have missed me touting(wouldnt call it spinning that's a Bill Oreilly term)Martell Webster, Marvin Williams and Rony Turiaf.


----------



## ghoti

Patrick Patterson. Wow. :eek8:


----------



## MLKG

rainman said:


> Oh really, must have missed me touting(wouldnt call it spinning that's a Bill Oreilly term)Martell Webster, Marvin Williams and Rony Turiaf.


You're right, I'm sorry. That statement needs some commas..... white guys, pacific northwesterners, and Europeans.

I find it humorous that in your defense you mention three guys, two of whom are from Washington and one of whom is from Europe but played college ball in Washington.


----------



## rainman

MLKG said:


> You're right, I'm sorry. That statement needs some commas..... white guys, pacific northwesterners, and Europeans.
> 
> I find it humorous that in your defense you mention three guys, two of whom are from Washington and one of whom is from Europe but played college ball in Washington.


In my defense? i didnt know i was being charged with anything. Now to be fair i have pimped for Yao and Yi and also my Spanish brothers like Pau and Caldy and Ricky Rubio. And i'm on recored as saying 2 of my 3 favorite players are Lebron and Duncan so as i see it i have all the bases covered;

Whites
Blacks
Spanish 
Asians

Feeler better now, maybe you can annoy someone else for a change and give me a break.


----------



## The Mad Viking

I noticed how freaking fast Oden ran the floor for OS. But his 3/4 court sprint is preposterous for a guy his size. It is a bit of a concern that his wrist is still messed up. OTOH, that he could play the game he did against UF, or have the season he did, with his wrist messed up, just increases his upside.

Durant has a freaking 7'5" wingspan. 

You'd have to go back a long way to find a 1-2 this good, IMO. 

Both eventual HOF.


----------



## benfica

Wow Jason Smith is a better athlete than Greg Oden and Kevin Durrant, but doesn't have their wingspan too bad.

Durrant has a nice wingspan but doesn't look the the freakish athlete everybody though.


----------



## different_13

Yeah, at nbadraft.net they said Durant (and dudes like Brandan Wright) get hyped athleticism in part due to their length.

Oden is ridiculous for a 7 footer.


----------



## HKF

They don't get hyped, they actually use it in the basketball games. Jason Smith has never shown he's half the athlete of Brandan Wright and Kevin Durant in an "ACTUAL" basketball game. It's like running fast without pads. Who gives a damn if you can't do it in the game.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> They don't get hyped, they actually use it in the basketball games. Jason Smith has never shown he's half the athlete of Brandan Wright and Kevin Durant in an "ACTUAL" basketball game. It's like running fast
> without pads. Who gives a damn if you can't do it in the game.


Most people admit they havent seen many CSU games so unless you're the exception i wouldnt assume anything about Smith. The times i've seen him he's looked plenty athletic, i wouldnt be putting Brandon Wright(or Smith) in the same conversation with Durant.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Carl Landry's wingspan and standing reach are short for his height because of his enormous head.











Dude has a massive dome.


----------



## Redeemed

First post for this thread in 2008?


----------



## VinceCarterNets

rainman said:


> Why not just report heights in stocking feet like every other person on the face of the earth, would that kill them?


They use to do that until players and teams started complaining. In 1991 Larry Johnson measured 6'5.5" despite being listed 6'7" and he was upset. Here is his quote.



> Georgetown's Dikembe Mutombo measured out at 7 feet 1 in his stocking feet. UNLV all-American forward Larry Johnson said he was 6-6, but the actual measurement was 6-5 1/2.
> 
> "Ain't that pitiful?" Johnson said. "You don't go out there with your shoes off. Ain't that right?"


http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P2-1068588.html

I don't exactly know when they started measuring the players in shoes but it was probably the mid 90's.


----------



## Priest

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/2008-Nike-Hoop-Summit-Official-Measurements,-plus-2007-Analysis/

Tyreke evavs with a freakish 6-11 wingspan that seems unreal


----------



## HKF

Too bad Evans doesn't know how to play the game. He plays like he's been influenced by Allen Iverson. Too bad, he is going to have to completely be broken down once he gets to the pros, to get out of his bad habits (all the over dribbling).


----------



## luther

HKF said:


> ... bad habits (all the over dribbling).


For my taste as to how the game is most fun to play and watch, you could say the same about 75% or more of the players out there. It's one of the reasons I got so interested in European basketball in the 90s--American players started focusing seemingly entirely on isolation situations. It's occasionally brilliant, but usually tedious and time consuming.


----------



## Priest

HKF said:


> Too bad Evans doesn't know how to play the game. He plays like he's been influenced by Allen Iverson. Too bad, he is going to have to completely be broken down once he gets to the pros, to get out of his bad habits (all the over dribbling).


yeah true. I feel he has the tools be a good pg if he WANTS to be.


----------



## VinceCarterNets

Kind of dissapointed Greg Monroe measured 6-10 1/4 in shoes. I thought he was 6-10 barefoot. Demar DeRozen's wingspan isn't as long as most high flying swingmen either. 

I was dissapointed last year that Derrick Rose is just 6-3 1/2 in shoes. I thought that would be more like his barefoot height.

Here are Kevin Love's measurements.

6-8 1/2 barefoot, 6-9 1/2 shoes, 271 pounds



> Love, the 271-pound freshman sensation, insists he has always claimed to be 6-9. But with his shoes off, he has been measured at 6-8 ½. With shoes on, he is 6-9 ½.


http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/17/sports/ncaabasketball/17mhoops.html?_r=1&n=Top/Reference/Times%20Topics/Organizations/G/Georgetown%20University&oref=slogin

DraftExpress has also added some older measurements including 1992, 1995, 1998.

Here are what the still relevant players from those drafts measured.

*1992*
Shaquille O'Neal 7'1" w/o shoes, 303 pounds
Alonzo Mourning 6'9.5" w/o shoes, 249 pounds

*1995*
Joe Smith 6'9.5" w/o shoes, 220 pounds
Antonio McDyess 6'9.5" w/o shoes, 230 pounds
Jerry Stackhouse 6'4.5" w/o shoes, 208 pounds
Rasheed Wallace 6'9.75" w/o shoes, 230 pounds
Kevin Garnett 6'11" w/o shoes, 217 pounds
Brent Barry 6'6.25" w/o shoes, 183 pounds
Michael Finley 6'5.75" w/o shoes, 204 pounds

Although Garnett has grown to 6'11.75"

*1998*
Mike Bibby 6'1", 194
Antawn Jamison 6'7.75", 230 pounds
Vince Carter 6'5.5", 219
Paul Pierce 6'6", 229
Rashard Lewis 6'8.5", 190



http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/?year=1992&sort2=ASC&draft=100&sort=
http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/?year=1995&sort2=ASC&draft=100&sort=
http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/?year=1998&sort2=ASC&draft=100&sort=


----------



## SheriffKilla

any word if and when we're gonna get this years measurements??

i heard Love is 6'8 1/4 w/o shoes
and Augustin ran a very good full court sprint
but I want to see all the measurements including verticals, standing reach etc


----------



## croco

I think DX will have them up either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pacers Fan Forever

i heard something about Friday, but I'm not completely sure


----------



## MemphisX

Last year they came out Monday night after Orlando, so I think they will be released very soon.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Draft Express has some of the measurements in (with some athletic testing results!), and their comprehensive spreadsheet is soon to follow. Note that both Rose and Beasley came in shorter than expected:


Michael Beasley measured at 6-7 without shoes, and 6-8 ¼ with. His wingspan in 7-0 ¼ and his standing reach is 8-11. He did fairly well in the combine, lifting the 185 bar 19 times, jumping 35 inches on the max vert, but measuring a slightly high body fat at 7.7%

Derrick Rose came out a bit shorter than advertised, at just 6-1 ½ in shoes and 6-2 ½ in. He has a 6-8 wingspan, a 40 inch vertical and ran the 3/4 court sprint very fast at 3.05.
http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Partial-Measurements-and-Combine-Results-Released-2911/


----------



## HKF

This really hurts Beasley because does this mean he's a SF? I just don't see him banging with the bigs at that size in the NBA. I was at least hoping for 6'9.5"

Bayless is 6'3 in shoes and should fall no lower than 4th. I still don't like this Kevin Love in the top 5 nonsense. This is how GM's get fired.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> This *really hurts* Beasley because does this mean he's a SF?


:laugh: HKF, did you *really *mean that?


----------



## HKF

TM said:


> :laugh: HKF, did you *really *mean that?


The sentence didn't come out right, but I don't feel like editing now.


----------



## TM

hahahahaha... you mean once he gets to the NBA, right? Might be a tad "small" to match up against 4's and maybe lacking all the skills needed to be an really good 3 - I'm assuming that's what you meant.


----------



## MemphisX

Beasley is plenty big enough.

Bayless' length, even at 6'3, is going to make it hard for him to defend shooting guards. He is simply a tall scoring PG...which ain't bad IMO.


----------



## HB

Beasley is right where he needs to be. At the 4 spot. If he works on his ball handling, his face up game will be a nightmare for opposing 4's

Lol looks like Love is still pretty chunky

Josh Duncan is a beast


----------



## croco

Bayless taller than Rose :thinking2:


----------



## Dissonance

croco said:


> Bayless taller than Rose :thinking2:


Yeah, Rose only checking in at in at 6-1 ½ w/o shoes and 6-2 ½ in them was the most surprising thing to me


----------



## croco

The entire results are out now: http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/?year=2008&sort2=ASC&draft=0&sort=


----------



## croco

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, Rose only checking in at in at 6-1 ½ w/o shoes and 6-2 ½ in them was the most surprising thing to me


I always thought Rose is an inch taller, but maybe that was because Bayless looks bulkier and a relatively short wingspan. Both are probably going to be listed as 6-3 in the NBA.


----------



## HB

Lawson is a midget


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

Alexander is a cyborg.


----------



## HKF

Just goes to show you how much smaller college basketball is from the pros. I mean Rose looked like a giant in the tournament, and when he gets to the league that's gonna stop.


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> Just goes to show you how much smaller college basketball is from the pros. I mean Rose looked like a giant in the tournament, and when he gets to the league that's gonna stop.


Yeah, but still. When they played UCLA he was guarded by Westbrook and he didn't look smaller, at least not to me. It's not a major concern because that is still a good height for a PG, especially with the wingspan, but the talk about him being closer to 6'4 is gone.


----------



## billfindlay10

Joey Dorsey 6'6" 1/4 lets see him guard NBA centers!


----------



## SheriffKilla

patrick ewing in next year's dunk contest (if he makes the league)


ya no real surprises here
even though DeAndre Jordan might have hurt himself a little
as well as darrell arthur as his athletism may not be as good as people think and he is only 6'8 with shoes and weights 216
and is definatly not a SF


----------



## Pacers Fan Forever

fjkdsi said:


> patrick ewing in next year's dunk contest (if he makes the league)
> 
> 
> ya no real surprises here
> even though DeAndre Jordan might have hurt himself a little
> as well as darrell arthur as his athletism may not be as good as people think and he is only 6'8 with shoes and weights 216
> and is definatly not a SF


deAndre Jordan didn't hurt himself, none of the scouts are gonna care about the other stuff when he has a wingspan of 7'5". The Scouts could care less about his bench press and stuff after they see that

*HOW ABOUT KEVIN LOVE WITH A 35 INCH VERTICAL!?!??!?!*


----------



## HKF

Kevin Love's vertical is meaningless because he is a below the rim player. He'll never be exploding over people and jamming over them on a regular basis.


----------



## GNG

Drew Neitzel is stronger than Brook Lopez. He probably doesn't decorate his room with Disney crap either.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Rawse said:


> Drew Neitzel is stronger than Brook Lopez. He probably doesn't decorate his room with Disney crap either.


Boy, are you guys going to cry when you end up with the Lopez sisters in the draft. :bsmile:


----------



## Diable

Shorter guys have much less trouble with the bench press than guys with really long arms.It's a matter of both distance and leverage.Another big thing is how long and how hard a guy weight trains.One guy might have never done it while the other may have started in junior high school and gotten progressively stronger all that time.


----------



## Diable

Still I could see Lopez sliding a lot further than people have him rated.His frame doesn't look like he's ready to guard NBA players.He could end up being something of a project and I think teams are sour on taking projects in the top five


----------



## DANNY

bayless is 3 inches taller than augustin yet their wingspans are the same? 

the nickname "T-Rex" found a new owner, so long kevin willis.


----------



## Priest

I always said rose wasnt 6''3 but he has the wingspan


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Jordan has an enormous wingspan and standing reach, but he certainly isn't in Dwight Howard's class athletically.


----------



## andalusian

HKF said:


> Kevin Love's vertical is meaningless because he is a below the rim player. He'll never be exploding over people and jamming over them on a regular basis.


It is not entirely meaningless, it shows you he has the ability to jump high for rebounds and take advantage of his positioning strength and basketball IQ - knowing where to position himself. The same can be said about trying to block shots - he will have problems against some people - but he is not going to be a hopeless un-athletic player on defense as some predicted.


----------



## HKF

andalusian said:


> It is not entirely meaningless, it shows you he has the ability to jump high for rebounds and take advantage of his positioning strength and basketball IQ - knowing where to position himself. The same can be said about trying to block shots - he will have problems against some people - but he is not going to be a hopeless un-athletic player on defense as some predicted.


We'll see. I barely saw him block shots on the college level and he's gonna get called for fouls quite a bit in the pros. Yes, he will be a hopeless unathletic player. Just watch the guy play then extrapolate that to the pros. This isn't that hard.


----------



## Wade County

Interesting results, Rose and Beasley measuring shorter is suprising, but wont effect their stock or anything. Not a lot that will change the projections really.


----------



## croco

Jordan Farmar also had one of the best verticals ever in the combine (42 inches) and I haven't really seen him dunking much. Those are indicators, but the numbers will also vary from day to day. They would need to repeat the combine at least ten times in a year to get more distinct results.


----------



## rebelsun

Some thoughts...

Beasley's 6'7 w/o shoes; ouch. His wingspan helps, but he's not blocking many shots in the league. This pushes him even more towards combo-F territory, which I would be pretty hesitant to take in the top 2. Team needs aside, I don't think I'd take him before any of the top 3 guards.

Alexander is obviously a crazy athlete, but the lack of an outside shot really hurts.

Gist is a little light, but his length checked out. I like him as a 2nd-round sleeper and bench defender/rebounder/finisher.

Gordon couldn't hit 6'4, but he's got a ton of lean mass and long arms; crazy athleticism checked out as well. I'll still start him at the 2 immediately.

lol, Davon Jefferson isn't leaving LA anytime soon with under 6'7 in shoes and only 213lbs at a sorry 12% bodyfat (for a wing, at least). No freakish arms, either. Time to battle DeRozan for alley-oops. His stock was volatile going in; this just sank it.

Where's Budinger?

DeAndre didn't hit 7'0, but his wingspan is as big as JaVale's (which is McGee's selling point). He didn't hurt himself in terms of his size/athleticism perception.

Brook didn't test well athletically, as expected, but he did great with the tape at over 6'11 in shoes, 258lbs w/ only 6% bodyfat, and a wingspan over 7'5. Excellent frame.

Love is over 6'9 in shoes, which is all he needed to do. His bodyfat is still high; it'll be interesting to see how much mobility he can gain after trimming down even more. For all the talk about him being sluggish, he didn't test sluggish. FWIW, he tied or bested the 'freak' Randolph in each athletic category. Great showing for him; don't really see how falls out of the top 8, let alone 6, now.

lol, Randolph failed to even hit 200lbs; only 58lbs shy of Love. Easily the biggest risk/reward guy in the draft. I think he's a combo-F, which I'm not a big fan of investing too many resources into. Does he put on 25lbs of muscle and move towards a Bosh or does he stay a long, rail-thin SF that can't shoot from deep (Miles)? With Love not measuring out short and actually showing himself to be an athlete, this doesn't bode well for Anthony going before him. It would take a lot of balls to take him before Kevin.

Weems is another guy I like in the 2nd round, but he couldn't hit 6'6, 200; interesting enough not to discount, though. Stupid fast; Carney-lite?

DeMarcus is a pretty polished player in terms of skill and athleticism. If he was 6'5, he may have been a damn good NBA player. He's tall enough for Euro millions, though.


----------



## croco

RebelSun said:


> Brook didn't test well athletically, as expected, but he did great with the tape at over 6'11 in shoes, 258lbs w/ only 6% bodyfat, and a wingspan over 7'5. Excellent frame.
> 
> Love is over 6'9 in shoes, which is all he needed to do. His bodyfat is still high; it'll be interesting to see how much mobility he can gain after trimming down even more. For all the talk about him being sluggish, he didn't test sluggish. FWIW, he tied or bested the 'freak' Randolph in each athletic category. Great showing for him; don't really see how falls out of the top 8, let alone 6, now.
> 
> lol, Randolph failed to even hit 200lbs; only 58lbs shy of Love. Easily the biggest risk/reward guy in the draft. I think he's a combo-F, which I'm not a big fan of investing too many resources into. Does he put on 25lbs of muscle and move towards a Bosh or does he stay a long, rail-thin SF that can't shoot from deep (Miles)? With Love not measuring out short and actually showing himself to be an athlete, this doesn't bode well for Anthony going before him. It would take a lot of balls to take him before Kevin.


I agree and I think that Randolph could really slip and maybe even fall out of the lottery. He is raw as a basketball player, but his body isn't even close to being ready for the NBA. Even Kevin Durant had 20 lbs on him ... he will have to really vow someone in a workout to go in the Top 10.


----------



## HKF

RebelSun, Davon Jefferson signed with an agent already. His college saga is done.


----------



## HB

Budinger wasnt invited to the camp

And I chuckled about Demarcus being a skilled and polished player. He is Hassan Adams part deux


----------



## Chef

George Hill did a pretty nice showing at the combine. What do you guys think? He might be a second rounder


----------



## Vermillion

I'm actually surprised about Love's height...I thought he would be about 6'8 in shoes.


----------



## rebelsun

HKF said:


> RebelSun, Davon Jefferson signed with an agent already. His college saga is done.


All the more unfortunate.


----------



## SheriffKilla

i like the anthony randolph- darius miles comparison (not in a good way for randolph either)
except randolph i think a little less athletic


----------



## SheriffKilla

here are mesurements from the Reebok eurocamp

http://www.nbadraft.net/2008eurocamp004.asp

unfortunately batum, gallinari and pekovic weren't there but ibaka, shved, motiejunas, etc did show up

I thought Ibaka was supposed to have a 40 inch vertical
Shved still has potential but he is getting older (as far as draft prospects are concerned) and not taking it to the next level yet


----------

